# Updated: Surjit Singh Tells High Court He Was Compelled To Kill Youngsters In Fake Encounters



## spnadmin (Jul 6, 2013)

*Cop says he was forced to stage encounters*
Tells High Court he is willing to depose against his seniors; submits a list of ‘victims’
Saurabh Malik
Tribune News Service

http://www.tribuneindia.com/2013/20130706/punjab.htm#2

Chandigarh, July 5
The past has come to haunt the Punjab Police. For years, the killing of innocent youths for medals and promotions during the days of militancy was a matter of conjectures and surmises. But a blast from the past has brought the matter under judicial scrutiny.

Sub-Inspector (SI) Surjit Singh today moved the Punjab and Haryana High Court, claiming he was “compelled by his senior officers to kill youngsters in fake encounters.” He has, among others, named former police chief KPS Gill, in the list of officers involved. He has also given a list of “victims” and made it clear that he is willing to depose against his seniors.

The petition for protection narrates a tale of neglect and unfulfilled promises made to policemen who “fought” militancy. “The men he had served with such devotion and faith are not worth his loyalty and devotion, but a bunch of selfish men out to commit any crime for small benefits and promotions,” his counsel asserted.

Mincing no words, Surjit Singh said “unscrupulous senior officers of the Punjab Police killed innocent citizens in fake encounters by using their juniors for their own promotions and police medals…. The fight was much prolonged due to the atrocities of a group of sadist officers, who delighted themselves with torture and death.”

Implicating his senior, Surjit Singh asserted that he “killed many innocent youngsters in fake encounters under the supervision of Paramjit Singh Gill, the then Senior Superintendent of Police, Amritsar.”

Surjit Singh insisted that the encounters of known terrorists/ wanted persons were staged too “so that there was no need for collection of evidence to try them in a court of law”.

Confessing his hand in the encounters, Surjit Singh said he showed courage by “participating in major encounters and was much appreciated for his fearless action in combat”.

Giving reasons for his confession, his counsel RS Bains said: “The weight of the crime, which the petitioner has committed and which he has witnessed, always made him sad.

“Remorse has set in to at least make an honest confession to those families whose children he had been instrumental in killing in the mistaken belief that he is doing his duty at the command of senior officers, who knew very well that they are committing crimes for private ends.They used the petitioner due to his immature age…” Also, while Surjit Singh’s juniors were promoted, he was not even regularised as Sub-Inspector. Bains said the High Court in September 2012 had directed the State of Punjab and the Director-General of Police to decide on a representation by Surjit Singh. “When he went to the Tarn Taran SSP, Ranjit Singh Hundal, he was not only denied a hearing but also beaten up threatened with elimination in a fake encounter.”


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 6, 2013)

On background

Punjab Cop Admits to Murdering Over 80 in Fake Encounters

See video at this link http://www.ensaaf.org/multimedia/2013/07/

After decades of denial by the Punjab Police that its officers unlawfully killed innocent Sikhs in fake encounters, Sub-Inspector (SI) Surjit Singh has made a public statement describing the atrocities committed by him and security forces in the early 1990s. Surjit Singh admits that then Senior Superintendent of Police (SSP) Paramjit Singh Gill of Amritsar district ordered him to kill 83 men in fake encounters. Recounting his initiation into the police force during the Punjab militancy, he states “The guilty were killed, and innocent [young men] were also brought to me to be  to be killed. I didn’t know whether they were guilty or innocent, but I was told to kill them regardless.”


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 6, 2013)

Punjab Cop Admits to Killing Over 80 in Fake Encounters - YouTube


----------



## dalsingh1zero1 (Jul 6, 2013)

The ghosts of the past refuse to rest. 

Will be interesting to see what will happen to this guy.

The first thing I expect is a claim that he is motivated by some grievance about not being promoted or something. 

Its almost surreal to see this. I wonder if he is genuinely repentant? On the presumption that what he is personally claiming is accurate that is.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 6, 2013)

Now it is KPS Gill's time to come forward who claimed to know the Bible more than the SGGS.


----------



## dalsingh1zero1 (Jul 7, 2013)

--edit


----------



## aristotle (Jul 7, 2013)

Just months back, two teenage girls were arrested on the basis of an alleged statement they made on facebook about the incovenience faced by common people during Bal Thackerey's funeral processions.
Why then shouldn't this cop be indicted on basis of this video confession?
This just shows how serious the government machinery is about providing justice to the '84 genocide and fake encounter victims. Shamelessly enough, every authority has chosen to turn a blind eye instead. This isn't what should be happening in the world's biggest democracy.


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 10, 2013)

Fake Encounters: Jalandhar resident seeks arrest of SI Surjit Singh; Files PIL in High Court

By Parmjit Singh

http://www.sikhsiyasat.net/2013/07/...t-of-si-surjit-singh-files-pil-in-high-court/

Chandigarh/ Punjab (July 09, 2013): It is learnt that a Jalandhar resident has moved to the Punjab and Haryana High Court seeking arrest of Punjab cop Surjit Singh SI, who recently admitted before media that he was part of many fake encounters carried by the Punjab police during 1990s. He said that he eliminated 83 people in fake encounters at the directions of his superior police officer.

It is notable that on July 08, 2013 the Punjab and Haryana High Court dismissed the plea of Surjit Singh, in which he had sought security while claiming that his life was under danger and his superiors could get him eliminated. It must be recalled that while dismissing Surjit Singh SI’s petition the High Court had suffered complete failure to take notice of list of fake encounters placed before it.

As per information a Jalandhar resident has filed a Public Interest Litigation (PIL) in the Punjab and Haryana High Court seeking Surjit Singh SI’s arrest.

In this PIL the petitioner Shashi Sharma has sought CBI probe in the case and has stated that based on the confession statement, FIR should be lodged against him and others and Surjit Singh be arrested.

According to information available with Sikh Siyasat News (SSN) in his PIL the petitioner has also sought compensation to the families of innocent people, who were killed in fake encounter.

The PIL has been listed before the bench comprising Chief Justice Sanjay Kishan Kaul and Justice A G Masih for July 09, 2013.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Jul 10, 2013)

And it takes a non-Sikh to file a PIL!


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 10, 2013)

Kanwaljit Singh said:


> And it takes a non-Sikh to file a PIL!



It makes me wonder.........:whatzpointsing:


----------

